# Miracles & Revelation



## ewenlin (Nov 7, 2009)

Is the three era view in line with Reformed theology?

By three era view I mean,

1. Miracles were by and large restricted to three eras in biblical history.

2. Those periods were times when God gave written revelation in substantial quantities.

3. Miracles were given to authenticate these new revelation.


I have only heard John MacArthur expound this view, but wouldn't consider him Reformed. Anyone?


----------



## gene_mingo (Nov 7, 2009)

I think B B Warfield handles this really well in his book:

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Counterfeit-Miracles-Benjamin-B-Warfield/dp/085151166X]Amazon.com: Counterfeit Miracles (9780851511665): Benjamin B. Warfield: Books[/ame]


----------



## ewenlin (Nov 7, 2009)

Yes, except I don't have this book right now. It's high up on my to-buy list but I've exceeded this year's book allowance.

Do you have the book handy? Mind referencing any section that deals with this?

Library isn't open on weekends either.


----------



## gene_mingo (Nov 7, 2009)

ewenlin said:


> Yes, except I don't have this book right now. It's high up on my to-buy list but I've exceeded this year's book allowance.
> 
> Do you have the book handy? Mind referencing any section that deals with this?
> 
> Library isn't open on weekends either.



My copy is currently on loan. I will see if I can get it back over the weekend.


----------



## Peairtach (Nov 8, 2009)

I'll see if I can find my copy of Robert L. Reymond's " "What about continuing revelations and miracles in the Presbyterian Church today? : A study of the doctrine of the sufficiency of Scripture", and get back in the next day or two.

Robert L. Reymond | LibraryThing

The Cessation of Special Revelation: Objections to the Cessation of NT Prophecy and Tongues Answered, Part 2 | RBS Tabletalk

I don't know if the above links will be of any value or use.

Prof Reymond has details on the topic you mention.


----------



## gene_mingo (Nov 8, 2009)

I found Counterfeit Miracles on google books, here is the link:

Counterfeit miracles - Google Books


----------



## MW (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm gathering the three periods are -- Moses, Joshua, Law; Elijah, Elisha, Prophets; Christ, Apostles, Gospel. I've heard this before, but I doubt it was from Macarthur. Will it stand up under exegetical scrutiny, that is the question. I'm thinking the Judges, Samuel, Daniel and the Hebrew children, just to name a few, will throw a spanner in there.


----------



## ewenlin (Nov 9, 2009)

Rev. Winzer,

I first came across it in MacArthur's Charismatic Chaos, which was published quite a while back though. He reasons some accounts are isolated instances, Hezekiah for example.

But reading your response, I take it this view isn't entirely part of Reformed Theology?


----------



## William Price (Nov 9, 2009)

Do miracles occur? Yes. The problem arises when people focus more on the miracles than the miracle giver, God.


----------



## MW (Nov 9, 2009)

ewenlin said:


> But reading your response, I take it this view isn't entirely part of Reformed Theology?



I'm not sure. It's possible that someone somewhere has used it. I think the reformed position is aptly tied up in the phrase "signs of the apostles." When miracles did or didn't occur isn't really significant. The fact is that the NT clearly attests that these were the works of the apostles, not of every person. Mark 16:17-20; Acts 2:43; 2 Corinthians 12:12; Hebrews 2:3, 4.


----------



## ewenlin (Nov 9, 2009)

armourbearer said:


> ewenlin said:
> 
> 
> > But reading your response, I take it this view isn't entirely part of Reformed Theology?
> ...



Thanks a lot sir!


----------

